# Type 2 and pregnancy



## beck (Aug 15, 2017)

I have had T2 for approx 4 years, but always only just. I went for my diabetic review (HbA1c is 44) and told her that i am 6 weeks pregnant. (Im seeing GP next week to make it official). The nurse flagged with the GP incase they wanted to act more quickly. A few hours later the hosp called to set up an urgent appointment at the diabetic clinic.
I have just been to the hosp and now have to test my blood 6 times a day (I have never had to test) and have to double my metformin.

I knew i would be high risk because of my weight and the diabetes, but the urgency of everything is freaking me out.  Im now thinking we should have waited longer to get pregnant to try and get healthier. 

If anyone has experience of pregnancy and T2 i would love some guidance about what to expect.  Im so scared


----------



## Radders (Aug 15, 2017)

Sorry I can't help, just replying to let you know there's someone listening and I am sure someone will have some advice or words of comfort for you soon.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi beck & welcome to our friendly forum  - firstly congratulations on becoming pregnant. It's very understandable that you are concerned - anxious - scared about the urgency at the rate things are moving - but it is most important being pregnant to keep your bgls (Blood glucose levels) under control. 

Uncontrolled bgls increases risks & problems which no doubt were discussed during your visit to the diabetes clinic yesterday. Some medications for diabetes are safe to take during pregnancy while others need to be avoided but as you are currently taking Metformin then this seems to be a medication that is suitable to yourself for the time being. 

Working with your health care team & following your diabetes management plan can help you have a healthy pregnancy & a healthy baby. Hormonal & other changes in your body during pregnancy affect your bgls so you _might_ need to change how you manage your diabetes. Even if you've had diabetes for years, you may need to change your dietary plan & physical activity routine - but as you get closer to your due date - your management plan _might_ even change again.

I'm sorry I can't help you further beck but once this sleepy forum wakes up I'm sure someone who has/or is in the same position as yourself will be along to advise & lend their support too. We are a supportive forum so please know you are not alone with your pregnancy and diabetes - we will be by your side all the way. Take care and please do stay in touch. x

Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi beck, welcome - and congratulations on your pregnancy!  Try not to be alarmed by all the extra attention - it's all designed to ensure you and baby stay healthy. Pregnancy hormones can have a big effect on blood sugar levels, so it's important to monitor them regularly, just to make sure everything is on track. With an HbA1c of 44 then you are actually below the diabetes diagnosis point of 48 mmol/mol, so you have been doing well in managing your diabetes 

If you have any concerns about the blood test results you see when monitoring, please let us know and we will try and help. You might find Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S useful, as it explains how to test efficiently and effectively - no point in wasting those finger pricks! 

It might be worth contacting the Diabetes UK Helpline service to discuss your concerns and see what resources are available to you that might help - they can be contacted at:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/helpline

Good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly for you!  Please let us know how you get on!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 16, 2017)

Congratulations, @beck. The sense of urgency isn't panic, just because you're already 6 weeks into a pregnancy, so that's 34 weeks left in which to do everything necessary post natally. Plus, early pregnancy is especially important for development of baby. 
Women with diabetes who are intending to get pregnant are often referred to preconception clinics, but that can only happen if you tell someone medical about your intentions. The aim of a preconception clinic is to assist a woman with diabetes to achieve good control of blood sugar and other aspects eg body weight, blood pressure etc. It sounds like you had those things under reasonable control anyway. 
So, take all the help you can get. If you're working, remember that employers are legally obliged to give you time off for prenatal appointments and to make adjustments to your work, if necessary.


----------



## beck (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you for all of your kind words. It was all very overwhelming yesterday and i dont think the pregnancy hormones helped.
They also said I will probably have to start taking insulin.  I guess that means injecting, which seems terrifying.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2017)

beck said:


> Thank you for all of your kind words. It was all very overwhelming yesterday and i dont think the pregnancy hormones helped.
> They also said I will probably have to start taking insulin.  I guess that means injecting, which seems terrifying.


There's really nothing to fear if you do find yourself needing to inject insulin (and you may not need it) - it all sounds a lot worse than it is, you'll be happy to know!  The needles are absolutely tiny, most of the time you won't feel a thing (finger prick blood tests hurt more, if they hurt at all), and you just inject under the skin on the tummy, thighs or bottom  I may never have been pregnant (nor is it likely!) but I have had thousands of injections and can say with all honesty only a very few have pricked a bit.


----------



## beck (Aug 16, 2017)

I have to get in touch with the diabetic team tomorrow to see how it's going.  So far my levels have been really high.  But Im throwing up everything I eat. No idea how you are meant to manage diabetes with morning sickness!  I suppose that's where the insulin comes in.

Other women have much worse medical conditions during pregnancy so in the grand scheme of things it's not that bad.  I just need to get my head round it and get on with it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 16, 2017)

beck said:


> I have to get in touch with the diabetic team tomorrow to see how it's going.  So far my levels have been really high.  But Im throwing up everything I eat. No idea how you are meant to manage diabetes with morning sickness!  I suppose that's where the insulin comes in.
> 
> Other women have much worse medical conditions during pregnancy so in the grand scheme of things it's not that bad.  I just need to get my head round it and get on with it.


Hope it will all come together soon for you beck - I imagine its a nightmare but you have the support of your care team and it goes without saying the forums support too. Do some research of your own - it might help you understand whats happening to your body - regular testing is the only way to keep on top of your bgls to enable you to manage your diabetes as best you can - please remember not to test on your index fingers or thumbs - the nerves are sensitive in these digits and could cause them damage when you finger prick test. Take care and do please keep returning to us should you have any more queries or just to have a rant - we're here to help & guide you on your diabetes & pregnancy journey, x


----------



## beck (Aug 21, 2017)

So, an update. After 6 days of testing and 2g metformin. I have just now been put on insulin 4 times a day. This is all so overwhelming. Hopefully my levels get under target so i can start enjoying being pregnant.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi beck good to hear from you again and thanks for the update. You're bound to feel overwhelmed  - everything is so new to you - I hope your bgls will begin to be in range soon  It must be awful for you trying to juggle pregnancy _and _diabetes simultaneously and I hope the morning sickness  subsides soon. Rant here as often as you wish should there be anything that's troubling you or otherwise - take care and do please stay in touch x


----------



## beck (Aug 21, 2017)

With the insulin pen, i stick it in then press the button and count to 10. Do i keep pressing the button or do i let go once it has returned to 0? Does that make sense?!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 21, 2017)

I  honestly haven't a clue beck, im not on insulin myself but hang on in there as someone who knows will  be along shortly to answer your questions.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 21, 2017)

Is it a novopen? If so you can let go once it reads 0. Can't comment on other types. Congratulations, by the way!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 22, 2017)

Congratulations on your pregnancy 
Once your pen is on 0, you just hold it steady for 10 seconds, no need to keep pressing the button at the top once it has delivered the insulin, you'll soon get the hang of it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 22, 2017)

Read the instructions that came with the pen. I've always let go of the button immediately, but I happened to read the instructions that came with my insulin recently, and it told me I should be keeping the button pressed down.(I don't think it really makes much difference either way, though, I've been letting go of the button for ten years, and survived!)


----------



## Copepod (Aug 22, 2017)

beck said:


> With the insulin pen, i stick it in then press the button and count to 10. Do i keep pressing the button or do i let go once it has returned to 0? Does that make sense?!


There are many types of insulin pens, Beck, so the best advice is to read the information leaflet in the pen cardboard box, and / or phone whoever prescribed the insulin. Did someone show you how the pen works?


----------



## Mondler (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Beck, I can't offer any advice but I wanted to say congratulations and good luck. I'm a type 2 on met hoping to get the green light soon so I'll be in a similar position.


----------



## beck (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi all, just a quick update.  Unfortunately I suffered a miscarriage.  Im ok about it all now and everything looks good to try again when we are ready.  And at least next time i will know what to expect with the diabetes stuff.  It was all very overwhelming.
Thanks all for your support.


----------



## Radders (Aug 26, 2017)

beck said:


> Hi all, just a quick update.  Unfortunately I suffered a miscarriage.  Im ok about it all now and everything looks good to try again when we are ready.  And at least next time i will know what to expect with the diabetes stuff.  It was all very overwhelming.
> Thanks all for your support.


Sorry to hear your news, Beck, and glad you are ok.


----------



## Mondler (Aug 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, hugs x


----------



## Copepod (Aug 26, 2017)

beck said:


> Hi all, just a quick update.  Unfortunately I suffered a miscarriage.  Im ok about it all now and everything looks good to try again when we are ready.  And at least next time i will know what to expect with the diabetes stuff.  It was all very overwhelming.
> Thanks all for your support.


So sorry to hear your news, beck.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 27, 2017)

I am so very sorry to hear your news Beck but glad you've accepted your miscarriage in the spirit that you have, brave girl. There's a reason this happened as now you are equipped for when you want to try again ~ in this respect I wish you lots of good luck, take care xxx


----------

